# Online Seed Company That Ships To USA



## Eudora (Dec 7, 2006)

Does anyone know of any reliable online cannabis seed companys that ships to the usa? I've been looking around a lot latley and a lot of websites are really unclear as whether they ship to the states or not. The only site I found that looks like its functioning out of the us, is seedbay.com which appears to be an online seed auction website where seeds are selling for $225 a 10 pack.... please helppppppp.or if anyones down to do a little snailmail transaction I have a p.o. box. I'm not sure how safe that is, or if I can even trust anyone here...but I take it no one wants to rip anyone off, or give them shwag seeds, haha.but I'm more hoping one of you has a reliable website for me


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 7, 2006)

highgrade-seeds.com I order from them all the time. But may I make suggestion? Next time please take a look under *Seed and Strain Reviews*


----------



## 420dude (Dec 7, 2006)

the ontario seed bank is another fine company to order from very realiable and awsome strains


----------



## leonphelpss11 (Dec 7, 2006)

nirvana-seeds.com
soulseeds.co.uk i think


----------



## h2ofarmer (Dec 7, 2006)

bc bud depot (bcbudonline.com) i used them once good prices free shipping, took about 4 weeks. they also have a good selection happy growing h2ofarmer


----------



## Fandebeuh (Nov 7, 2010)

Check www.drgreenstore.com
They send seeds quiet fast, it took me about a week to get them. They were all fresh as they all germinated. Very reliable.


----------



## frmrboi (Nov 7, 2010)

Hemp Depot:
http://hempdepot.ca/
Peak Seeds 
http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm
Highgrade Seeds
http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 7, 2010)

bc bud will rip you, or your card info. or not the real deal for what you ordered. sorry bc bud...your just to drunk all the time dood.
attitude and has one of the best reps online.


----------



## Tragik92 (Jan 18, 2011)

attitude seeds bank


----------



## The Warlord (Jan 18, 2011)

www.sanniesshop.com I've ordered from them often. Always good service.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 18, 2011)

h2ofarmer said:


> bc bud depot (bcbudonline.com) i used them once good prices free shipping, took about 4 weeks. they also have a good selection happy growing h2ofarmer


they have a lot of horrific stories that does not send seeds from the US of A.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 18, 2011)

Fandebeuh said:


> Check www.drgreenstore.com
> They send seeds quiet fast, it took me about a week to get them. They were all fresh as they all germinated. Very reliable.


never heard of this online seedbank...just reading it looks like a scam. i could be wrong


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 18, 2011)

id vote on frmrboi and tragik92...hempdepot and attitude fer sure.


----------



## iluvweed2 (Jul 1, 2011)

we have a site that ships to the usa Here


----------



## corners (Nov 7, 2011)

Attitude seeds does. So does Herbies, and Herbies pick and mix. 
Both offer discrete shipping, and attitude offers a 100% delivery guarantee you can buy.Which im not sure you need to buy considering all their shipping options are discrete. Difference is a t-shirt or mug in with your seeds, which you pay for. 

Both offer free seeds and both seed banks use the same discount codes as follows 420 ........riu.......rollitup....... Those 3 work for 10% off


----------



## Costagrow (Jan 29, 2012)

Fandebeuh said:


> Check www.drgreenstore.comThey send seeds quiet fast, it took me about a week to get them. They were all fresh as they all germinated. Very reliable.


Thats true!this place ir really good. They reply me emails quick and take 8 days from spain to get the seeds whit me. Also 3 free seeds on my pack! saludos


----------



## weedluv (Apr 5, 2012)

Eudora said:


> Does anyone know of any reliable online cannabis seed companys that ships to the usa? I've been looking around a lot latley and a lot of websites are really unclear as whether they ship to the states or not. The only site I found that looks like its functioning out of the us, is seedbay.com which appears to be an online seed auction website where seeds are selling for $225 a 10 pack.... please helppppppp.or if anyones down to do a little snailmail transaction I have a p.o. box. I'm not sure how safe that is, or if I can even trust anyone here...but I take it no one wants to rip anyone off, or give them shwag seeds, haha.but I'm more hoping one of you has a reliable website for me



i can honestly say that i have used buySeedz.com and theattitudeseedbank uk , best of luck getting your beans


----------



## E M (Apr 5, 2012)

seaofseeds.com discount code rollitup get you 11% off


----------



## StonerPawn (Jul 11, 2012)

iluvweed2 said:


> we have a site that ships to the usa Here


is this legit?


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes http://seeds2me.com ship to the USA from Spain and anywhere worldwide + free seeds with every order too


----------



## growone (Mar 27, 2013)

i haven't ordered from seedbay yet, but you seem to be looking at a very pricey breeder
seedbay has lots of $25 10 packs


----------



## Hadesoxx (Jul 18, 2013)

Does anyone know a website thst shipps weedseeds to new jersey


----------



## bpatpil (Aug 17, 2013)

Ive used The single seed centre a few times. I live in the UK but I think they also ship to the US. Each time the seeds came within 1 1/2 days which is amazing. They offer a huge range of seeds and their free seed policy is great. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------

